
The Truth about Svelte - type0
https://gist.github.com/Rich-Harris/0f910048478c2a6505d1c32185b61934
======
bananatron
Interesting post.

I find it interesting how the pendulum of web development tooling goes from A.
native tools > B. abstract everything (currently via JS) > A. native tools (or
a simulation of them).

I don't have intimate knowledge of Svelte but I, personally, am a fan of any
tooling which keeps things as close to the native browser toolchain as
possible.

Looking back in 10 years I think we'll see that we're still deep in the wild
west when it comes to web tooling. It's cool that so many folks are
interesting in making things better.

